# Sanborn Lake Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Started out Sunday on Sanborn Lake, at the deepest point of 26 ft. We had fished this spot ealier in the year before the water turned with no luck, so we thought...what the heck? Put in a couple hours, and nothing. A few fish moving, but not even a follow.

Didn't see anyone else fishing the area for perch...for good reason.


----------

